# Too much Toe/Heel drag?



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks ok to me....did you try it yet?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Looks ok to me....did you try it yet?


Really sketchy backyard kicker session on the one storm we got this winter. The hills around here are not open yet. I think it is okay too but just wanted some input from season riders.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

From the pics looks doesn't look like and issue.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The only thing that sticks out to me is the heel looks like it has more overhang than the toe. This could be the angle of your pic though.

The best way to take pictures to show drag is directly under the bindings. Put your board so the base is facing towards the camera and snap a pic of section under the bindings.

Unless of course you already know that the toe and heel overhang are equal.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

As everyone else pointed out, that looks fine.
Your carpet on the other hand is in need of some serious vacuuming :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Leo said:


> The only thing that sticks out to me is the heel looks like it has more overhang than the toe. This could be the angle of your pic though.
> 
> The best way to take pictures to show drag is directly under the bindings. Put your board so the base is facing towards the camera and snap a pic of section under the bindings.
> 
> Unless of course you already know that the toe and heel overhang are equal.


Thats the other thing I really dont think that they are but My toes really just cant hang off anymore than they already do. There seems to be WAY more heel than toe. I might try to adjust the heel loop to fix this.

EDIT-I cant adjust the heel loop on these bindings ( would kill to mount my unions to this board right now hahahah.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

kinda looks a TINY bit off.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, looks a little off. Not by much though. Looks like you'll be good.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

unless you plan on actually carving that deep, you're good lol. 

you got yourself a little Torgstein Horgmo set up man, congrats, looks fun to ride.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Beschatten said:


> unless you plan on actually carving that deep, you're good lol.
> 
> you got yourself a little Torgstein Horgmo set up man, congrats, looks fun to ride.


He is my favorite rider and when he got a sig board that fit my needs perfectly it was meant to be hahahah. The only difference between this and his is he is riding Cartels now. I think he used to ride the mission though :cheeky4:


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

CheoSamad said:


> He is my favorite rider and when he got a sig board that fit my needs perfectly it was meant to be hahahah. The only difference between this and his is he is riding Cartels now. I think he used to ride the mission though :cheeky4:


ya he is a nasty rider, probably one of my favs too. funny as hell too.

have you ridden the ply yet? some of the reviews i read were kinda saying it was a mediocre board. maybe you could post one up of your own.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Beschatten said:


> ya he is a nasty rider, probably one of my favs too. funny as hell too.
> 
> have you ridden the ply yet? some of the reviews i read were kinda saying it was a mediocre board. maybe you could post one up of your own.


Season starts in 2 or 3 more weeks here. Will give a serious critical review once it gets going. I think it will be a solid deck.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Beschatten said:


> ya he is a nasty rider, probably one of my favs too. funny as hell too.
> 
> have you ridden the ply yet? some of the reviews i read were kinda saying it was a mediocre board. maybe you could post one up of your own.


The PLY is far from mediocre. The Angry Snowboarder must have been on his period. Sick board. 

And to the thread starter - is The House boardshop paying you to destroy the appeal of the top sheet graphic with those foul stickers?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

All DC boards are mediocre at best.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Rode it for the first time today.
Carved like a dream.
No drag problems whatsoever.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Only mediocre cause I never got any pop out of it. Dialed ass sidecut though.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Only mediocre cause I never got any pop out of it. Dialed ass sidecut though.


Go look at my post about it in the thread on it in the boards forum. I loved the pop on this board.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Look at your 5th and 6th pictures and ask yourself if you will every be carving harder than that angle?!

Seriously


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Look at your 5th and 6th pictures and ask yourself if you will every be carving harder than that angle?!
> 
> Seriously


It is pretty fun when you can tilt the board up that much... I've already posted a bunch of videos in my last couple of posts on other threads so I won't do it here.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not saying it's not possible, but let's be realistic here....

This is about the most laughable question of to much over hang that I've seen on this site


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Not saying it's not possible, but let's be realistic here....
> 
> This is about the most laughable question of to much over hang that I've seen on this site


I understand that it seems insane to ask and I admit taht it was but having an 11.5 boot everyone I talk always says my board is not wide enough so I just wanted 2nd opinions.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

CheoSamad said:


> I understand that it seems insane to ask and I admit taht it was but having an 11.5 boot everyone I talk always says my board is not wide enough so I just wanted 2nd opinions.


no no... Milo is exaggerating. I think you were completely reasonable in asking... As i mentioned I regularly get my board up around 60 degrees on edge.. so if your style had been like mine boot drag would have been a problem for you.


----------



## oatenshiro (Feb 4, 2011)

I had way too much overhang for a long time used to ask the same question. The way I tell is if when your going down the slope do you feel like your balancing with the board on the snow or are you balancing on the board on the snow. I used to have to try to balance down the slope while standing primarily on my heels. I didn't know for sure I had a problem until I fixed it. Just stand on the board with the boots on and bindings tight for a bit and see if it feels like it would be right.


----------

